# General > Genealogy >  John Munro and Janet Oman

## EmmaClark

Hi to everyone, this is my first post on the forum!!  I am trying to find out more about my Gt, Gt, Gt Grandparents John Munro b about 1821 in Wick and Janet Oman born 1828 in Wick.  They married on 10 Jun 1842 in Wick.  I have been able to trace Janet Oman's family further back but am stuck completely on the Munro's.  Does anyone have any connections to this branch of the Munro family???  If so I would be very grateful if you could help me out.

Many thanks,

Emma.

----------


## cuthill

Welcome Emmaclark      i had a look at the births in Wick between 1816-1826 and there were 2 John Munros born the first was 17/08/1822 to the Parents Allan Munro and Elish Cummin and the second was on 18/06/1820 to the Parents  George Munro and Catherine Macleod   can you match any of the children with the Grandparent names.It May give you a start.

----------


## EmmaClark

Thanks Cuthill, we have George Munro as a family name and there is a Catherine too (although they would have been grandchildren or great grandchildren), George Munro and Catherine McLeod would be my instinct.  I found both John's on Scotland's People but without further proof it's difficult to say for sure.  I also found the marriage entry for John Munro and Janet Oman but it doesn't state who their father's were, all I know is that they were both "of Pulteney".  Thanks for looking and hopefully more info will come to light.

Thanks again for the information,

Emma.

----------


## cuthill

Did you get the death cert for the couple,As this could give you the parents.Janet Omans should be easy but there will be lots of John Munros so depending when she died it would say if she was a widower or if he was still alive and that narrows it down

----------


## EmmaClark

I got hold of John's death certificate, he died in Bermondsey, Surrey in 1889.  I know it's the correct one as his profession is stated as "Inspector of nuisances". He is also an Inspector of nuisances on his Son George's marriage certificate.  So still no further forward in proving who his parents were.  It is most likely that George and Catherine are his parents as John called his first son George and his first daughter Catherine, but I can't prove for certain.  Any further ideas??  Thanks, Emma.

----------

